# Teichpumpen von Waterwerks



## Tojo (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Gartenfreunde

Wir haben eine Teichpumpe der Firma Waterwerks im Baumarkt gekauft, sind uns aber nicht sicher ob diese wirklich gut ist. Die Pumpe schafft laut Hersteller 3000l/h. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma gemacht, oder könnt ihr uns eine andere Pumpe für eine Bachlauf empfehlen? Der Teich fasst ca. 3000l der Höhenunterschied zwischen Pumpe und Auslauf beträt etwa 1m.
Gibt es sonst noch Dinge, worauf man beim Kauf einer Pumpe achten sollte?
Viele Grüße, ToJo


----------



## ra_ll_ik (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichpumpen von Waterwerks*



> Gibt es sonst noch Dinge, worauf man beim Kauf einer Pumpe achten sollte?



Die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Pumpe ist anhand der Pumpenkennlinie zu erkennen.
Günstige Anbieter verzichten gerne auf diese Angaben, würden sich damit dann sicherlich ins Abseits stellen.
Welche Leistung eine Pumpe im Endeffekt bringt, einfach einen 10 Liter Eimer füllen und die Zeit stoppen. Dann hast du die Leistung deiner Pumpe.
Das Problem ist, du hast das Ding dann schon gekauft.  und für einen Umtausch ist es dann meistens schon zu spät.
Ich achte ebenfalls auch auf die Wattzahl. Es gibt richtige Stromfresser und es gibt sparsame Modelle....


----------

